# Getting thumbnails to breed



## connorp (Nov 22, 2017)

I have a 2.1 (or 1.2? whichever is 1 male 2 females) trio of vents, all are over a year old, so they're mature. They are all pretty active, although the male hasn't been calling as much lately. I've been keeping the tank pretty wet, and they certainly spend a lot of time in their bromeliads, but so far, I haven't been able to find a single clutch of eggs. What are good ways to encourage them to start breeding?


----------



## alsofaac (Aug 21, 2013)

Spray the tank daily, and feed them abundantly! And be patient. Also, just because you haven't seen eggs, doesn't necessarily mean they haven't been laying any. There may be tads in the bromeliads, so keep them filed with water. Some thumbnails may prefer to deposit their tads in a film canister placed above the substrate. This also makes pulling tads easy. Keep an eye out for froglets.


----------



## connorp (Nov 22, 2017)

I added a film canister about a week ago, and found a clutch last night! One question for the moment. I’ve read that ranitomeya eggs need to be kept in water rather than just misted, as with other frogs. Is this true?


----------

